# To split or not to split (breeding pairs)



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I am one round from being done breeding for the season and need a little advice. 

My plan was to replace eggs with wood after the 4th round eggs were laid. 10 days after swap, move hen to hen side and call it quits. Several of the guys here don't separate their pairs at all and simple scramble the eggs ("shake the sh*t out of them" to quote). They feel this creates a better bond between the cocks and hens and make the loft more peaceful since there is no repairing come Dec. 

Just wondering if anyone has numbers to show if this is a good idea. My concern is that we have some older hens and every egg I toss is one less chance to get the right genes from her.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would seperate the pairs. Why The hens need the rest. And so do the cocks. But hens need it more. Seperating they can get there over health and strengh back better. Go through a good moult. And be able to ready for the next year. Keeping them together. hens still lay. And under more stress from there mate to breed. But some people will not seperate to rest the birds. And birds do get that needed break


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with both ways.. I leave mine together..because it is easier..and my cocks can see my hens as the sections are walled with wire...so they actually stress more if they can see each other when they are seperated..and it makes it so I don't have to move the hens..which is easier for me!..lol..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I agree with both ways.. I leave mine together..because it is easier..and my cocks can see my hens as the sections are walled with wire...so they actually stress more if they can see each other when they are seperated..and it makes it so I don't have to move the hens..which is easier for me!..lol..


So you just use fake eggs so they dont lay anymore or throw out the ones you dont want? I dont understand yet, but I would rather not seperate my pairs. Unless its a must, I have some old breeders that I would rather not be throwing eggs to the dogs from.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

When I breed, I plan on letting them raise two-three rounds and then one round under fake eggs then separating them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> So you just use fake eggs so they dont lay anymore or throw out the ones you dont want? I dont understand yet, but I would rather not seperate my pairs. Unless its a must, I have some old breeders that I would rather not be throwing eggs to the dogs from.


you do not have to seperate them.. some just do..but you do not have too!... and yes use the fake eggs and let them sit those..and use the real eggs how ever you choose.. I give mine to the crows.. giving them to the dogs may not be wise just in case..as they are not cooked.. or you can boil them and then give them to your pets.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

if you have chickens let the Pigeons hatch your chicken eggs.........."Just joking."


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I separate them. For a few reasons. First it is easier on me. No checking for eggs, replacing them with wooden eggs. Also during breeding season I use 5 sections. When I separate I only need two. Less waterers to change feeders to fill etc. Gives them down time and me also. Also only two compartments to clean instead of 5.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to shake eggs because I had no fake eggs. Then the supposedly scrambled eggs hatched. Luckily they were not retarded  So now all I use is chicken and quail eggs and reuse the cold pigeon eggs (I don't reuse them that much because at some point there is the danger of a stink bomb exploding in the loft  But unless there is a fight and they break, they just dry out and become hollow except the yolk "raisin"). Personally, I separate as many breeders as I can. This year I have a legit breeding loft so I will be able to separate my pairs in a few weeks. I feel that it is important for the hens to have a break from the constant egg laying and harrassment from the cocks. They'll have some R&R and catch up on all the latest gossip  LOL. Not all of your hens will pair up with each other during the off season and continue to lay eggs. Especially if you don't have nest boxes in that section. 
Leaving the pairs together and letting them lay eggs all year is doing nothing but wasting eggs and calcium. I imagine that would be stressful on the mom.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mader631 said:


> if you have chickens let the Pigeons hatch your chicken eggs.........."Just joking."


That's what I do and it works  I've had lots of chickens and quail hatch from my pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you do not have to seperate them.. some just do..but you do not have too!... and yes use the fake eggs and let them sit those..and use the real eggs how ever you choose.. I give mine to the crows.. giving them to the dogs may not be wise just in case..as they are not cooked.. or you can boil them and then give them to your pets.


My dogs have eaten a lot of eggs and haven't gotten sick. However, the eggs have ben involuntarily fed to them. I feed unwanted eggs back to the chickens/ducks/turkey/guineas (depends on who is free ranging at the time). They haven't gotten sick either. However, my dog Nana is very sneaky and will steal the eggs before the birds can eat them. Now she will even get eggs out of my chickens' nestboxes sometimes and eat them. I don't think I will be able to break her from this habit. So yes, don't feed your dogs raw eggs if you can help it. Cook them first. Especially if you have chickens and other birds who's nests are accessible during the day.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's what I do and it works  I've had lots of chickens and quail hatch from my pigeons.


What does a pigeon do when the quail egg hatches?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Beware. I sat a few eggs out for a week or so and put them under a pair for dummy eggs. The dummies hatched.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have the space separate them if you live in a temperate region where it is breeding season all year round. It would give the hens a much needed rest.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> *I used to shake eggs because I had no fake eggs. Then the supposedly scrambled eggs hatched. Luckily they were not retarded * So now all I use is chicken and quail eggs and reuse the cold pigeon eggs (I don't reuse them that much because at some point there is the danger of a stink bomb exploding in the loft  But unless there is a fight and they break, they just dry out and become hollow except the yolk "raisin"). Personally, I separate as many breeders as I can. This year I have a legit breeding loft so I will be able to separate my pairs in a few weeks. I feel that it is important for the hens to have a break from the constant egg laying and harrassment from the cocks. They'll have some R&R and catch up on all the latest gossip  LOL. Not all of your hens will pair up with each other during the off season and continue to lay eggs. Especially if you don't have nest boxes in that section.
> Leaving the pairs together and letting them lay eggs all year is doing nothing but wasting eggs and calcium. I imagine that would be stressful on the mom.


Do they shake after they hatched? Are they good in the morning? (Just kidding!)

I may have accidentally did the same thing in the past so I now boil all my eggs and put it back with a marker to make sure no oops babies. One thing that still puzzles me occurred when I ended up with an oops babies and I was sure I boiled those eggs before. Oh well! I probably ended up senile. But it still puzzles me to this day. Sometimes I wondered if I didn't boil it enough time.

(Note: I don't boil my eggs so that they become hard boiled. My pigeons somehow can detect that and they usually abandon it after 3 days.)


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

swagg said:


> What does a pigeon do when the quail egg hatches?


If the quail eggs hatch they will kill the young. When I was a kid I tried a few times to get my pigeons to hatch and raise morning doves. They would hatch them and feed them untill they started to feather out. Once they started to feather out they would kill the young doves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My pigeons have never tried to kill any of my baby quail or chickens in the nest. You just have to know when the eggs are expected to hatch so that you can get them out ASAP and into a brooder. Otherwise your quail and chicks may try to run out of the nest and get hurt if it is up high. Then on the ground, they may get scalped like any other baby bird. Unlike squeakers who get scalped, chicks and quail can't handle that much abuse.

As always, I just HAVE to share these pictures whenever I'm on this subject. So cute!  Also, I have hatched more standard sized eggs than bantams, so I know they don't mind being more elevated than normal, LOL.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Reminds me of the story "Are you my momma"  Great picture.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics Becky. I'm glad you posted them. I really did think they would kill them even in the nest. Thank you for setting me straight. I may try this with some quail. Have you ever tried having them hatch four quail eggs at a time?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Nice pics Becky. I'm glad you posted them. I really did think they would kill them even in the nest. Thank you for setting me straight. I may try this with some quail. Have you ever tried having them hatch four quail eggs at a time?


Yep!  
I only have a pair of quail left so we don't get many eggs at the moment. For some reason she isn't laying yet (or maybe she is but they are hidden in the bedding?) but she better hurry up so I can hatch out some more!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> My dogs have eaten a lot of eggs and haven't gotten sick. However, the eggs have ben involuntarily fed to them. I feed unwanted eggs back to the chickens/ducks/turkey/guineas (depends on who is free ranging at the time). They haven't gotten sick either. However, my dog Nana is very sneaky and will steal the eggs before the birds can eat them. Now she will even get eggs out of my chickens' nestboxes sometimes and eat them. I don't think I will be able to break her from this habit. So yes, don't feed your dogs raw eggs if you can help it. Cook them first. Especially if you have chickens and other birds who's nests are accessible during the day.


yes that is good advice...my maltese got sick from eating a raw egg... it is not fun cleaning up the results...lol...


----------

